# σε δεύτερο χρόνο



## Count Baltar (Feb 22, 2010)

Καμιά ιδέα για μια γενική απόδοσή του στα αγγλικά; Να σημειώσω ότι το δικό μου κόντεξτ δεν είναι ιατρικό, απλώς γενικόλογο. (Δηλ., το τάδε πράγμα γίνεται σε δεύτερο χρόνο).


----------



## Palavra (Feb 22, 2010)

Δε σου κάνει ένα απλό at a later time;


----------



## Count Baltar (Feb 22, 2010)

Γιατί να μη μου κάνει; Επειδή κόλλησε ο εγκέφαλος;


----------



## nickel (Feb 22, 2010)

Καλημέρα, καλή βδομάδα.

Η έκφραση δεν υπάρχει στα ελληνικά λεξικά. Και δεν έχω ιδέα πώς προέκυψε, αν δηλαδή μεταφράζει κάποια γαλλική ή αγγλική αντίστοιχη. Η φαντασία μου δεν έχει ακόμα ξυπνήσει από το σαββατοκύριακο (θα ενεργοποιηθεί σε δεύτερο χρόνο). Αν ξέρει ή φαντάζεται κανείς κάτι περισσότερο για την έκφραση αυτή, ας το σφυρίξει διακριτικά.

(Και, όχι, δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ κάτι καλύτερο από το _at a later time / date / stage_. Αν πηγαίνει το _in due course_, τότε μπορώ.)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 22, 2010)

Νομίζω ότι ξεκίνησε από την έκφραση «καρφί σε πρώτο χρόνο» στο βόλεϊ (δηλαδή άμεση απάντηση στην αντίπαλη μπαλιά), οπότε η απάντηση με οργανωμένο παιχνίδι είναι «σε δεύτερο χρόνο» και εξαπλώθηκε και σε άλλα αθλήματα για τη μη άμεση αντίδραση. Και ναι, at a later time μια χαρά μου φαίνεται.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 20, 2010)

Να εμπλουτίσω το νήμα με το «διπλό χρόνο»: Genius marketers work in "double time", creating the future while delivering today... taking ...actions... for the short and long term.


----------



## azimuthios (Apr 20, 2010)

Την ίδια σκέψη κάναμε. Έψαχνα εδώ και ώρα να βρω κάτι στην ορολογία του βόλεϊ, αλλά δεν είδα κάτι με time. Εκτός αν το γεννήσαμε εμείς. 

Χωρίς να σημαίνει ακριβώς το ίδιο υπάρχει και το at a later/posterior stage/phase.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 20, 2010)

Τελικά, μπορεί να έχει προέλθει από το μπάσκετ. Κι εκεί υπάρχουν πολλά «σηκώνεται σε πρώτο χρόνο» και «καρφώνει σε δεύτερο χρόνο».


----------



## azimuthios (Apr 20, 2010)

Έχω την εντύπωση (έως πεποίθηση) ότι όλη αυτή η ορολογία προήλθε από το βόλεϊ... ας χρησιμοποιείται και στο μπάσκετ.


----------



## Palavra (Apr 20, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Να εμπλουτίσω το νήμα με το «διπλό χρόνο»: Genius marketers work in "double time", creating the future while delivering today... taking ...actions... for the short and long term.


Ντοκτόρ, είμαστε σίγουροι ότι αυτό σημαίνει σε _δεύτερο χρόνο_; Εγώ ήξερα ότι σημαίνει _πολύ γρήγορα_, πράγμα που επιβεβαιώνεται από εδώ.


----------



## azimuthios (Apr 20, 2010)

Έχεις δίκιο, Παλάβρα. Είναι σαν το 'on the double' που λένε στον στρατό...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 20, 2010)

Καλημέρα,


drsiebenmal said:


> Να εμπλουτίσω το νήμα με το «διπλό χρόνο»: Genius marketers work in "double time", creating the future while delivering today... taking ...actions... for the short and long term.





Palavra said:


> Ντοκτόρ, είμαστε σίγουροι ότι αυτό σημαίνει σε _δεύτερο χρόνο_; Εγώ ήξερα ότι σημαίνει _πολύ γρήγορα_, πράγμα που επιβεβαιώνεται από εδώ.


Σε πρώτο χρόνο :), πρόσθεσα το _«διπλό χρόνο»_ (έτσι το απέδωσε ο μεταφραστής μου και συμφώνησα). Σε δεύτερο χρόνο, στη συγκεκριμένη χρήση (σε εισαγωγικά και στο πρωτότυπο), που δεν ξέρω αν και πόσο είναι εκτεταμένη ή απλώς μια ad hoc απόφαση του συγγραφέα, μου φαίνεται ότι πέρα από τη δεδομένη βιασύνη του double time (που ισχύει για όλα τα στελέχη και φυσικά, τους μαρκετίστες) παίζει ρόλο και η συγκεκριμένη περιγραφή των ενεργειών που γίνονται, με αποτέλεσμα το στέλεχος να πρέπει κατά μια έννοια να κινείται _ταυτόχρονα_ και στο σήμερα και στο μέλλον. Άρα, εύλογος μου φαίνεται ο «διπλός χρόνος» (και, ακόμη, σε εισαγωγικά...).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 20, 2010)

Ξαναδιαβάζοντας όλο το νήμα, θυμήθηκα γιατί πρέπει να χρωματίζουμε αλλιώς τα οφτόπικ. Αν και εγώ δεν θεώρησα οφτόπικ την προσθήκη του double time, αφού είχαμε ήδη αναφέρει πρώτους χρόνους, δεύτερους κλπ., είναι εύλογο το μπέρδεμα που προκάλεσα. Συγγνώμη.


----------



## Palavra (Apr 20, 2010)

Αχ, εγώ φταίω, δεν πρόσεξα την απόδοση, κοίταξα απλώς τον τίτλο...


----------



## nickel (Apr 20, 2010)

(Ξανα)καλημέρα. Κανένας, δυστυχώς, δεν αναφέρεται σε «διττό χρόνο».


----------



## aerrika (Apr 20, 2010)

Γεια σας, λέω να προσθέσω και εγώ το λιθαράκι μου...
ίσως το δικό μας "σε δεύτερο χρόνο" με τη σημασία του "μεταγενέστερος" ή "επόμενος" θα μπορούσε να αποδοθεί με το αγγλικό _at a later date_ ή _at later date_ ;
http://thesaurus.com/browse/at+later+date


----------



## daeman (Apr 20, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Καλημέρα,
> Σε πρώτο χρόνο :), πρόσθεσα το _«διπλό χρόνο»_ (έτσι το απέδωσε ο μεταφραστής μου και συμφώνησα). Σε δεύτερο χρόνο, στη συγκεκριμένη χρήση (σε εισαγωγικά και στο πρωτότυπο), που δεν ξέρω αν και πόσο είναι εκτεταμένη ή απλώς μια ad hoc απόφαση του συγγραφέα, μου φαίνεται ότι πέρα από τη δεδομένη βιασύνη του double time (που ισχύει για όλα τα στελέχη και φυσικά, τους μαρκετίστες) παίζει ρόλο και η συγκεκριμένη περιγραφή των ενεργειών που γίνονται, με αποτέλεσμα το στέλεχος να πρέπει κατά μια έννοια να κινείται _ταυτόχρονα_ και στο σήμερα και στο μέλλον. Άρα, εύλογος μου φαίνεται ο «διπλός χρόνος» (και, ακόμη, σε εισαγωγικά...).


 
Καλημέρα.

Κττμγ, για την ερμηνεία έχεις δίκιο ή τουλάχιστον αυτό κατάλαβα κι εγώ: ότι πρέπει ο φωτιά-στα-μπατζάκια-του μαρκετίστας να φροντίζει, ταυτόχρονα και παραλλήλως, και τη βραχυπρόθεσμη και τη μακροπρόθεσμη πορεία των ενεργειών του, να σκέφτεται σε διττό χρόνο, που λέει ο Νίκελ. 
Παρεμπ, εδώ έχουμε μια άλλη χρήση των εισαγωγικών (περισσότερα στη Μεταφοροφοβία και εισαγωγικομανία), αντίστροφη της συνηθισμένης. Ενώ πολλές φορές τα εισαγωγικά δηλώνουν μεταφορική χρήση, εδώ χρησιμοποιούνται για να δηλώσουν όχι την κυρίαρχη, μεταφορική σημασία του "double time", αλλά τη σπάνια, κυριολεκτική (ας πούμε) σημασία που θέλει ο συγγραφέας.
Για τον "πρώτο χρόνο" που γράφεις στην αρχή αποπάνω έχω μια αντίρρηση. Το νήμα ανοίχτηκε τον Φλεβάρη, και πρόσθεσες το σχόλιο #6 (που ξεκίνησε τον δεύτερο γύρο) Απρίλη. Aυτό δεν είναι "at a later date"; Μήπως θα ήταν καλύτερα να γράψεις στην αρχή "σε δεύτερο χρόνο" και μετά "σε τρίτο χρόνο"; Μέχρι εκεί όμως, γιατί ο τέταρτος χρόνος, στο βόλεϊ τουλάχιστον, είναι φάουλ! ;)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 30, 2010)

Μια άλλη ιδέα: Μήπως ξεκίνησαν οι πρώτοι και οι δεύτεροι χρόνοι κλπ από τις δίχρονες, τετράχρονες κλπ μηχανές εσωτερικής καύσης;


----------

